# Neuquen, the city where I live.



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2009)

heres where I live, the city sucks, but is placed in a valley, so, the limits of the city are very fun.
Country is Argentina, Patagonia, 
Province Neuquen, the capital is call Neuquen too. theres where I live.













the red is my province, have twice the size of Switzerland, is in the middle of patagonic dessert, and to the west (left in the map) are the ANDES mountains.
my city has 300.000 p, and is the biggest in patagonia.
the city is located at the east in the map, at middle (the white point).
here are some random pics of the mountains, and some views of the city.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 7, 2009)

Its surprisingly flat for being so close to the Andes.

Very nice city, had some friends pass through, had good things to say. Nice Bike, lots of places to ride there?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Its surprisingly flat for being so close to the Andes.
> 
> Very nice city, had some friends pass through, had good things to say. Nice Bike, lots of places to ride there?



Is at 350km from Andes. but you have to go at 100km from them to see the ground go high.
Is a nice city, not to big, but is definitely not a small town. in summer we have 40ºC, in Winter -10º, but is dry all the year(humidity is about 25%).
And we have a lot of places to ride here motocross, enduro, mountain bike and down hill.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like my kind of place, all the stuff I am into with no rain!

Love to hike and did climb some mountains in Vancouver, would be cool to climb around your country.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 8, 2009)

thats awesome man, wanna see where i live? watch the video in the sarah pallin thread lol. thats ohio for ya . nothin but stores, assholes, and retarded inbreds


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 8, 2009)

I forget this pics!!!!


----------

